# Canale 5: flop D'Urso e soap, domenica ai minimi storici



## fabri47 (16 Settembre 2019)

Brutto inizio di stagione per gli ascolti di *Canale 5*. Dopo gli *ascolti *non brillanti di Temptation Island Vip condotto da Alessia Marcuzzi, partito al di sotto del 20% di share e meno di 3 milioni di spettatori, *domenica 15 settembre* è arrivata una vera e propria batosta.

Il biscione ha azzardato la mossa di occupare l'intero pomeriggio con le soap opera (Beautiful, Una Vita ed Il Segreto). Ma il risultato è stato un vero *disastro*, con *ascolti al di sotto del 10% di share*, che ha regalato una vittoria nettissima alla prima puntata di *Domenica in con Mara Venier*, la quale ha nettamente vinto totalizzando nella prima parte 2.742.000 spettatori e share del 18.68% e nella seconda parte 2.367.000 spettatori pari ad uno share del 19.51%.

*Malissimo anche Barbara D'Urso* in prima serata con la prima puntata della seconda stagione di *Live - Non è la D'Urso*, che nonostante il caso Pamela Prati e l'ospitata di Mickey Rourke si è fermata a *1.555.000 spettatori ed 11.08% di share*. A (stra)vincere la serata è stata la replica del Commissario Montalbano su Rai 1, che ha realizzato 4.365.000 spettatori pari al 21.75% di share. 

Ascolti, quelli del programma della presentatrice napoletana, che rischiano di diventare ancora più bassi, nelle prossime settimane, con le partenze di Massimo Giletti con Non è l'Arena su La7 (22 settembre) e Fabio Fazio su Rai 2 con Che Tempo Che Fa (29 settembre).


----------



## bmb (16 Settembre 2019)

Grazie Dio.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Settembre 2019)

up


----------



## smallball (16 Settembre 2019)

flop abbastanza previsto


----------



## fabri47 (16 Settembre 2019)

La rete che dovrebbe essere regina dell'intrattenimento, che mette alla domenica pomeriggio 6 ore di fila di soap per le vecchiette. Ma come si fa? Perfino la Rai è più giovane in certi casi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Brutto inizio di stagione per gli ascolti di *Canale 5*. Dopo gli *ascolti *non brillanti di Temptation Island Vip condotto da Alessia Marcuzzi, partito al di sotto del 20% di share e meno di 3 milioni di spettatori, *domenica 15 settembre* è arrivata una vera e propria batosta.
> 
> Il biscione ha azzardato la mossa di occupare l'intero pomeriggio con le soap opera (Beautiful, Una Vita ed Il Segreto). Ma il risultato è stato un vero *disastro*, con *ascolti al di sotto del 10% di share*, che ha regalato una vittoria nettissima alla prima puntata di *Domenica in con Mara Venier*, la quale ha nettamente vinto totalizzando nella prima parte 2.742.000 spettatori e share del 18.68% e nella seconda parte 2.367.000 spettatori pari ad uno share del 19.51%.
> 
> ...



A mediaset da anni hanno finito le idee..e purtroppo hanno un pubblico che nemmeno apprezza quando fanno qualcosa di qualità (la miniserie evento "La verità sul caso Herry Quebert" ha fatto ascolti bassi, nonostante fosse molto ben fatta)
Alla fine si riducono sempre alle stesse cose: reality vari indecenti con sconosciuti e in versione con pseudo VIP (GF, Isola e temptation); Barbara d'urso in ogni dove, MAria de filippi e gerry scotti..

Na roba impresentabile..ma del resto, quando a capo hai pierscemo cosa pretendi?


----------



## fabri47 (16 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A mediaset da anni hanno finito le idee..e purtroppo hanno un pubblico che nemmeno apprezza quando fanno qualcosa di qualità (*la miniserie evento "La verità sul caso Herry Quebert"* ha fatto ascolti bassi, nonostante fosse molto ben fatta)
> Alla fine si riducono sempre alle stesse cose: reality vari indecenti con sconosciuti e in versione con pseudo VIP (GF, Isola e temptation); Barbara d'urso in ogni dove, MAria de filippi e gerry scotti..
> 
> Na roba impresentabile..ma del resto, quando a capo hai pierscemo cosa pretendi?


Beh non era una prima tv assoluta, era andata già su Sky. E nonostante fosse in replica, non ha fatto malaccio ed anzi ha fatto molto di più della roba della D'Urso ieri. Ormai a Mediaset sono talmente messi male, che anche un 12% per una serie tv va bene, basti vedere che hanno rinnovato Il Silenzio dell'acqua (serie tv poliziesca con Ambra Angiolini e Giorgio Pasotti), che non ha raggiunto neanche il 14% complessivo.

E poi, incominciassero a dare spazio a persone competenti per i programmi. La gente si è rotta della Marcuzzi, D'Urso e sciacquette varie.


----------



## Goro (16 Settembre 2019)

Il pubblico Mediaset, più "giovane", esoda sempre più verso il web mentre il pubblico Rai, più "tradizionalista", resiste al cambiamento.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Beh non era una prima tv assoluta, era andata già su Sky. E nonostante fosse in replica, non ha fatto malaccio ed anzi ha fatto molto di più della roba della D'Urso ieri. Ormai a Mediaset sono talmente messi male, che anche un 12% per una serie tv va bene, basti vedere che hanno rinnovato Il Silenzio dell'acqua (serie tv poliziesca con Ambra Angiolini e Giorgio Pasotti), che non ha raggiunto neanche il 14% complessivo.
> 
> E poi, incominciassero a dare spazio a persone competenti per i programmi. La gente si è rotta della Marcuzzi, D'Urso e sciacquette varie.



Io non so perché a mediaset si sono impuntati su quelle che io chiamo "le signore della spazzattura" (D'Urso, Marcuzzi, Blasi e in parte la De Filippi con uomini e donne)..boh..anche perché ormai sono anni che floppano eh..i vari GF e Isola ormai fanno ascolti patetici..
Per me è proprio la mancanza di idee fresche..fiction tutte uguali su 4 mafiosi che dicono parolacce e si atteggiano..ogni tanto fanno pure qualche bel film ma ormai io manco lo guardo il palinsesto mediaset..


----------



## fabri47 (16 Settembre 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Il pubblico Mediaset, più "giovane", esoda sempre più verso il web mentre il pubblico Rai, più "tradizionalista", resiste al cambiamento.


La Rai negli ultimi tempi è maturata tantissimo in fatto di serie tv. Giovedì sera ho visto Un Passo dal Cielo 5 e sono rimasto a bocca aperta, montaggio in altissima definizione, ambientazioni e musiche spettacolari ed elementi nuovi tra il fantasy, il drammatico ed il mistery insoliti per una fiction generalista. E pensare che era nato come un giallo comedy per famiglie. Martedì parte La Strada di Casa 2 con Alessio Boni, sono molto curioso.

Per non parlare di RaiPlay, servizio eccezionale a differenza di Mediaset Play, che è lentissimo e pieno zeppo di pubblicità. Non voglio fare il raista, anzi i programmi pomeridiani anche lì rimangono osceni, ma alcune prime serate sono occupate dignitosamente, repliche di Montalbano a parte.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Settembre 2019)

Barbara d'Urso è una sciagura mediatica, andrebbe rimossa dai palinsesti per ragioni etiche.


----------



## Goro (16 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Rai negli ultimi tempi è maturata tantissimo in fatto di serie tv. Giovedì sera ho visto Un Passo dal Cielo 5 e sono rimasto a bocca aperta, montaggio in altissima definizione, ambientazioni e musiche spettacolari ed elementi nuovi tra il fantasy, il drammatico ed il mistery insoliti per una fiction generalista. E pensare che era nato come un giallo comedy per famiglie. Martedì parte La Strada di Casa 2 con Alessio Boni, sono molto curioso.
> 
> Per non parlare di RaiPlay, servizio eccezionale a differenza di Mediaset Play, che è lentissimo e pieno zeppo di pubblicità. Non voglio fare il raista, anzi i programmi pomeridiani anche lì rimangono osceni, ma alcune prime serate sono occupate dignitosamente, repliche di Montalbano a parte.



Sull'app RaiPlay sono d'accordo, molto immediata, l'ho utilizzata con buonissimi risultati. Sui programmi serali non saprei perchè non amo le fiction italiane, però mi è capitato di vedere interessanti film poco commerciali e serie USA di intrattenimento su Rai2, Rai4, Rai5, Rai Movie che valgono sicuramente in molte serate il palinsesto Mediaset, pieno di pubblicità e trash che passa senza lasciare nulla e che puoi trovare tranquillamente sul web. Lato sportivo ottimo il volley sulla Rai come la Champions su Mediaset.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non so perché a mediaset si sono impuntati su quelle che io chiamo "le signore della spazzattura" (D'Urso, Marcuzzi, Blasi e in parte la De Filippi con uomini e donne)..boh..anche perché ormai sono anni che floppano eh..i vari GF e Isola ormai fanno ascolti patetici..
> Per me è proprio la mancanza di idee fresche..fiction tutte uguali su 4 mafiosi che dicono parolacce e si atteggiano..ogni tanto fanno pure qualche bel film ma ormai io manco lo guardo il palinsesto mediaset..



a me ilary piace, se non altro è una bella manza.
però sti programmi fan pietà... ma anche quelli della rai. ormai la gente o va su internet o guarda il film...

sti reality e soap e programmi sono un po' per minorati mentali over 60...

a me piacerà sicuramente giochi senza frontiere giovedì


----------



## Route66 (16 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Beh non era una prima tv assoluta, era andata già su Sky. E nonostante fosse in replica, non ha fatto malaccio ed anzi ha fatto molto di più della roba della D'Urso ieri. Ormai a Mediaset sono talmente messi male, che anche un 12% per una serie tv va bene, basti vedere che hanno rinnovato Il Silenzio dell'acqua (serie tv poliziesca con Ambra Angiolini e Giorgio Pasotti), che non ha raggiunto neanche il 14% complessivo.
> 
> E poi, incominciassero a dare spazio a persone competenti per i programmi. La gente si è rotta della Marcuzzi, D'Urso e sciacquette varie.



In merito al titolo della discussione la notizia è molto positiva...speriamo vada sempre peggio e poi sparisca del tutto.
Mediaset è ostaggio di gente come lei, la De Filippi e di suo marito che nonostante sia diventato come una pentola di fagioli si infila ovunque anche in radio pur avendo una tonalità inascoltabile e dannosa per il sistema uditivo(a Radio 105).
Ho visto ultimamente la serie citata prima "La verità sul caso Herry Quebert" che è stata bella, mi è piaciuta ma dopo anni di Sky e Amazon prime non riesco proprio più a sopportare la pubblicità e li ce ne hanno infilata una tonnellata...mi sono dovuto dopare per resistere sino alla fine.


----------



## Raryof (16 Settembre 2019)

Spero non floppi Giochi senza frontiere perché mi è sempre garbato parecchio.


----------



## Raryof (16 Settembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Barbara d'Urso è una sciagura mediatica, andrebbe rimossa dai palinsesti per ragioni etiche.



Verissimo ma ragazzi... a 62 anni è ancora un sorcone mica male (pare una 40 enne ben tenuta), probabilmente le 50 enni che la guarda-va-no la odiano solo per quello.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a me ilary piace, se non altro è una bella manza.
> però sti programmi fan pietà... ma anche quelli della rai. ormai la gente o va su internet o guarda il film...
> 
> sti reality e soap e programmi sono un po' per minorati mentali over 60...
> ...



Vedremo se sarà bello come una volta, o se sarà l'ennesima rielaborazione pessima di vecchi programmi di successo (vedi esempi tipo la ruota della fortuna, il pranzo è servito etc..)


----------



## fabri47 (16 Settembre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Spero non floppi Giochi senza frontiere perché mi è sempre garbato parecchio.


E invece temo proprio che flopperà, perchè i geni Mediaset al posto di metterla al venerdì sera contro Carlo Conti, la mettono al giovedì, serata difficile e contro Un Passo dal Cielo che difficilmente mancherò di vedere. Sia mai dare del filo da torcere all'amico di Maria (e di Renzi).


----------



## Raryof (16 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E invece temo proprio che flopperà, perchè i geni Mediaset al posto di metterla al venerdì sera contro Carlo Conti, la mettono al giovedì, serata difficile e contro Un Passo dal Cielo che difficilmente mancherò di vedere. Sia mai dare del filo da torcere all'amico di Maria (e di Renzi).



Se ingranano GsF ha un pubblico eccezionale, basta che non lo rendano trash e lo lascino semplice come un tempo, vediamo, prima deve attecchire.
Devo dire che Mediaset play è una ciofeca unica, inutilizzabile, pieno di pubblicità, non si guarda niente e lo streaming non è stabile, io per vedere diverse puntate di Caduta libera (unica cosa decente e divertente nel preserale) ho dovuto ritirare fuori Kodi che è meraviglioso per seguire i programmi in differita come piace fare a me (Dplay, Mediaset)


----------



## fabri47 (16 Settembre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se ingranano GsF ha un pubblico eccezionale, basta che non lo rendano trash e lo lascino semplice come un tempo, vediamo, prima deve attecchire.
> Devo dire che Mediaset play è una ciofeca unica, inutilizzabile, pieno di pubblicità, non si guarda niente e lo streaming non è stabile, io per vedere diverse puntate di *Caduta libera* (unica cosa decente e divertente nel preserale) ho dovuto ritirare fuori Kodi che è meraviglioso per seguire i programmi in differita come piace fare a me (Dplay, Mediaset)


Io al momento guardo Reazione a Catena, poi quando torna l'eredità faccio zapping e mi capita di guardare anche Gerry. Devo ammettere che Caduta Libera è l'unico game show "puro" rimasto di Canale 5 dove non si cerca di coinvolgere i concorrenti in sceneggiate e si ride un pò. Tipo c'è The Wall dove, piuttosto che la bravura, si cerca la lacrima facile di chi gioca oppure Avanti un altro (bello agli inizi, ma ora schifo totale) ormai talmente trash ed usurato che non fa più ridere.

Ti dò un consiglio, per scaricare i video da Rai Play e Mediaset Play (così eviti tutto lo schifo della pubblicità), puoi usare pasty link. Cerca su google. Ti scarica direttamente da browser i video delle puntate di qualsiasi programma o serie tv.


----------



## Raryof (16 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io al momento guardo Reazione a Catena, poi quando torna l'eredità faccio zapping e mi capita di guardare anche Gerry. Devo ammettere che Caduta Libera è l'unico game show "puro" rimasto di Canale 5 dove non si cerca di coinvolgere i concorrenti in sceneggiate e si ride un pò. Tipo c'è The Wall dove, piuttosto che la bravura, si cerca la lacrima facile di chi gioca oppure Avanti un altro (bello agli inizi, ma ora schifo totale) ormai talmente trash ed usurato che non fa più ridere.
> 
> Ti dò un consiglio, per scaricare i video da Rai Play e Mediaset Play (così eviti tutto lo schifo della pubblicità), puoi usare pasty link. Cerca su google. Ti scarica direttamente da browser i video delle puntate di qualsiasi programma o serie tv.




Seguivo Avanti un altro (solo alcuni periodi) e sì ha perso tutto, non fa più ridere, non coinvolge, è trash puro.
Reazione a catena è troppo formale, lento, non mi piace.
Caduta libera invece è molto divertente, ho sempre pensato male ma guardando qualcosa qua e là devo dire che è l'unica roba decente rimasta a quell'ora, ti fa partecipare, ridere.
Past link lo conosco ma non si "associa" più con dplay, io guardando solo due programmi, Bake off e caduta libera, sono dovuto andare per vie traverse.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E invece temo proprio che flopperà, perchè i geni Mediaset al posto di metterla al venerdì sera contro Carlo Conti, la mettono al giovedì, serata difficile e contro Un Passo dal Cielo che difficilmente mancherò di vedere. Sia mai dare del filo da torcere all'amico di Maria (e di Renzi).



si la sua serata era più al venerdì. ma l'importante è che ci sia e che io me lo guardo con un po' di leggerezza...


----------



## fabri47 (16 Settembre 2019)

*Dagospia: nella prossima puntata di Live - Non è la D'Urso domenica sera, ospite Matteo Salvini per un "Uno contro tutti" al fine di risollevare gli ascolti.*


----------



## ibracadabra9 (16 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non so perché a mediaset si sono impuntati su quelle che io chiamo "le signore della spazzattura" (D'Urso, Marcuzzi, Blasi e in parte la De Filippi con uomini e donne)..boh..anche perché ormai sono anni che floppano eh..i vari GF e Isola ormai fanno ascolti patetici..
> Per me è proprio la mancanza di idee fresche..fiction tutte uguali su 4 mafiosi che dicono parolacce e si atteggiano..ogni tanto fanno pure qualche bel film ma ormai io manco lo guardo il palinsesto mediaset..


La De Filippi che floppa anche no.
Vince praticamente sempre tranne con Amici che ha battagliato con Ballando con ascolti più o meno pari o quasi.

Comunque sia contro il Commissario Montalbano farebbe ascolti miseri qualunque cosa.
Più che altro mi stupisco sempre di come faccia tanta gente a continuare a guardare delle repliche così in massa.

La Marcuzzi che dovrebbe sparire. Non la sopporta più nessuno e dal caso del canna gate ha perso molta credibilità.


----------

